# E/M coding question...



## TiffanyNH (Dec 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if we can bill an o/v for a pt who is a minor and had lab results, but he is not here to discuss the results it is his mother that is here for visit.  I found a 90887 code that i believe is correct, but i am unsure... Any help would be greatly appreciated!!  TXS


----------



## moricecrys (Dec 28, 2009)

90887 regards Psychiatric services....


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2009)

TiffanyNH said:


> Can anyone tell me if we can bill an o/v for a pt who is a minor and had lab results, but he is not here to discuss the results it is his mother that is here for visit.  I found a 90887 code that i believe is correct, but i am unsure... Any help would be greatly appreciated!!  TXS



Generally speaking you cannot bill an OV to charge to report lab results unless that result indicates a new dx or a change in tx plan.  If that is the case then since this is a minor and the parent is the legal guardian you may charge an OV.


----------

